# Blue ridge saddlery



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

i have waht i was told is a blue ridge roping saddle. i kno its a blue ridge cuz its stamped but is it a good brand of saddle it fits myhorse well seh doesnt show signs of pain orattititude that she did inher last saddle but i paid 350 for it was it a good deal ?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Can you get three fingers between the saddle and the withers when you've feen sitting in it for 10 min or so? If so then you got a great deal.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

pandora1121 said:


> i have waht i was told is a blue ridge roping saddle. i kno its a blue ridge cuz its stamped but is it a good brand of saddle it fits myhorse well seh doesnt show signs of pain orattititude that she did inher last saddle but i paid 350 for it was it a good deal ?


Heres some reviews on B/R ropeing saddles : Roping Saddles

Not saying it ain't a good deal but when I ask myself that question I ask myself if I was to sell it tomorrow, yes next day after purchase could I get at least what I paid for it ? :think: 

Boone


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

Rawhide said:


> Heres some reviews on B/R ropeing saddles : Roping Saddles
> 
> Not saying it ain't a good deal but when I ask myself that question I ask myself if I was to sell it tomorrow, yes next day after purchase could I get at least what I paid for it ? :think:
> 
> Boone


 i actually had an offer for 500 on it from someone i kno that has a really big qh


----------

